# Monsoon rs400 problems



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Having problems with it. Been sat doing nothing for 4-5 months so got new tubing and nozzles today got everything set up but now it won't turn on..... Changed fuses can hear noises from the transformer but not working still. Any ideas?


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

*S*

Try it without the noozle connecting to see if you have flown through the tubing as you often get a build up of junk inside the tubing?


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

It's all new tubing somebody on the lizard section said it's probably the pump that's gone


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mines just gone. Thankfully at 11 months old I should get a warranty replacement, although I will likely buy something else and just sell the replacement.

The unit is pretty poor. I was happy to start with but the supplied tubes are not fit for purpose since they blow holes through within months and the power of the jets is poor. The fact the pump went after 11 months speaks for itself.

AVOID!


----------

